# saturation de la pile automator



## KoRnFleX (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour a tous !

Je viens de transférer mes mp3 sur mon macbook, mais hélas mes vieux mp3 n'ont pas de tag, du coup sous itunes, c'est vide :/

J'ai donc utilisé automator pour modifier ces informations.

Hélàs, lorsque je lance le processus, il m'affiche : saturation de la pile :/
Je pensais que c'etait a cause du nombre de musique qu'il fallait traiter, alors j'en ai mis qu'un seul pour tester, mais tjs pareil :/

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci


----------

